# هل يمكن الحصول على حركة دورانية كاملة باستخدام التنافر المغناطيسي؟



## عبد المعطي محمد (26 يناير 2010)

ارجو الافاده وشكرا 
:87:​


----------



## zamalkawi (27 يناير 2010)

يوجد محرك يسمى *Perendev Magnet Motor* ربما يكون هذا ما تبحث عنه


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## engijudy (24 فبراير 2010)

*جواب*

السلام عليكم
ممكن تحصل على عزم دوراني . وبالتالي حركة دورانية اذا استعملت ثلاثة ملفات بينهم فيز شفت 120 
يعني نفس مبدأ المحرك الحثي


----------



## hassan_822002 (24 فبراير 2010)

يمكن ودلك بان تعمل قطبين n s وتعمل وسطهما عمود دوار وتسلط فى العمود كهرباء مستمره dcبدلك تتكون قطبين فى العمود الدوار وبفعل التنافر بين الاقطاب المتشابها يحدث الدوران


----------



## mustafamogh (20 أغسطس 2010)

هو اختراع قديم راجع الفيزياء المسلية


----------



## أحمدبيك (24 أغسطس 2010)

في الوضع الاعتيادي، 



> *يمكن ودلك بان تعمل قطبين n s وتعمل وسطهما عمود دوار وتسلط فى العمود كهرباء مستمره dcبدلك تتكون قطبين فى العمود الدوار وبفعل التنافر بين الاقطاب المتشابها يحدث الدوران*​


 
تكون الدورة بمقدار 180 درجة، ولذلك، يتم عكس الأقطاب من جديد، كي تتنافر الأقطاب من جديد لكي تكتمل الدورة، وتكون عملية عكس الأقطاب عبر ما يسمى الفراشي (Brushes).

أما أن يكون سؤالك عن دورة كاملة، فلا أعرف محركاً يدور دورة كاملة دون أن تتم عملية استبدال الأقطاب، سواءً ميكانيكياً أو كهربائياً، بل إنني لا أرى ذلك منطقياً. 

ولكي ترى ذلك عملياً، إن كان لديك Stepper Motor، ستجد أنه سيتوقف بعد كل خطوة، وينتظر حتى تقوم باستبدال الأقطاب كهربائياً. وإذا لم يكن لديك هذا المحرك، يمكنك احضار مغناطيس كروي أو اسطواني، ومغناطيسين، وتضع المغناطيس الاسطواني بينهما، قم بوضع المغناطيسين بحيث يحادي القطب الموجب من أحد المعناطيسين للمغناطيس الاسطواني، والقطب السالب من المغناطيس الثاني يواجه المغناطيس الاسطواني أيضاً، ستجد أن المغناطيس الإسطواني سيدور بزاوية 180 درجة ويتوقف.


أما إذا كان سؤالك أبسط وليس إلى هذا العمق البسيط، فـأكتفي بـ



> *هو اختراع قديم راجع الفيزياء المسلية*​


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم اخوتي ولكن ليس هذا ما قصدته بسؤالي 
انما قصدت وضع اكثر من مغناطيس على كرنك بحيث يكون كل مغناطيس حر الحركه دورانيا ويتحرك بفعل التنافر من المغناطيس المقابل


----------

